# Berkeley Hunts Cash



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I was testing berkeley's ability to find items and it turns out he can find anything! Here is a video of him hunting up some cash: http://youtu.be/YTzuqlMLiT4


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Cute!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

So sweet!

Morris looooves 'Find it', I usually play it with his kibble but last night we played with cabbage. He loves cabbage! I'll take a video and try to post it!


----------

